# Sig and banner request



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Hey, my last request was way back in August

http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/42272-ghost-rider-sig.html


*The Request*:

I have two requests actually. One for me and one for the new News section. As far as the one for me goes, I would just like someone to make me a sig with advertising the MMAF Championship Pick Em' League. I would also like to see if someone can help make a banner for us to place at the top of each thread we make in the Daily Top News section.


*Pics*:

Don't really have a preference on what pics are used for either project, just be creative.


*Title*: For my sig request: MMAF Championship Pick Em' League

For the news banner: MMA Forum Daily Top News and Rumors


*Sub-Text*: 


*More Sub-Text*: 


*Colors*: You decide


*Size*: 500 x 220 for the sig. Banner, whatever size looks best.


*Avatar?*: NO


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Something Simple since I think thats what works best here.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

That's actually really nice if you smooth it out a little.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

What would you recomend Plazz?, I havent really mastered smoothing out the details.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Well the letters are pretty choppy, possibly from cutting? You can try this technique, see if it works:

Filter> blur > guassian blur (play around with it)

If that doesn't work, just play around with the blur/smoothing feature to get a more refined and smoother look.

Also, move the guy over to the right a bit more, as his fist is touching the border.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Yeah thats really nice, I'll go ahead and use that and if you wanna work on it some more I'll replace it. Thank you sir


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I tried changing the lower font and tried the gausian blur like Plazz suggested,


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I tried to do a somewhat matching sig, If its not what you had in mind by no means feal obligated to use it.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I like that a lot actually. Thanks, I'll rep you again as soon as I can


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I updated the News banner to one that I think better matches the sig after I saw them together. You can use which ever you want.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Beautiful, I really like that one.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Sweeeeeeet, now thats nice man, keep up the good work. Thanks


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Good work , they look really good keep it up bud


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice work Toxic. Love the belt and paper idea.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I was going to make one but those are really nice, good job Toxic.


----------

